# Tacometro para diesel



## perroloco

Hola amigos.
Quisiera me ayudaran con esta idea, se trata de poner un tacometro para bencinero en un vehiculo diesel, el problema es que en un diesel no hay chispa, entonces lo unico que me queda es falsear los pulsos que en un bencinero obtendriamos del negativo de la bobina.

Entiendo que son pulsos de onda cuadrada de aprox 12 volts.
Habia pensado en un sensor magnetico, pero a 3000 rpm son 50 por segundo, pienso que el sensor se quedaria pegado conduciendo fijo , no se quee mas se podria hacer. Que se les ocurre?

PD.1 los tacometros para diesel existen pero son caros y dificiles de conseguir.
PD.2 soy aficionado a la electronica y pseudo tecnico.


----------



## Fogonazo

Posibilidad 1:
Pequeño espejo de papel de aluminio pegado en la corona de arranque, lees el paso de este con un optoaislador reflectivo

Posibilidad 2:
Lo mismo pero pegado en la polea de la bomba intectora (Marca 1/2 de las RPM reales), o en cualquier lado que tenga relacion directa con el motor

Posibilidad 3:
Captor piezoelectrico acoplado al tubo del inyector del cilindro 1, cuando inyecta, el tubo produce una especie de latido por la alta presion

Posibilidad 4:
Pegas un pequeño iman en algun lugar que de vueltas (Pegas quiere decir "Bien pegado")
y lees el paso de este con un dispositivo de efecto Hall

Posibilidad 5:
Sacas un cable de dentro del alternador (Antes de los diodos) y con este generas un pulso 
Esta señal sera varias veces las RPM del motor, pero todo se puede compenzar
Algunos alternadores ya la traen de fabrica y suele estar marcada como terminal "G"

Posibilidad 6:
Ahorras dinero y te compras uno armado

Una vez que consigues la señal, la envias a un 555 o un conversor frecuencia tension (Para instrumenteo de aguja) o a un frecuencimetro (Si quieres un tacometro digital)


----------



## perroloco

Respecto al uso de un sensor de efecto hall, como seria el circuito mas o menos, con que voltaje trabaja este tipo de sensores, se encuentra en las tiendas de electronica o hay que buscarlos en desarmadurias ?
Creo que podria montar dos imanes en la polea del arbol de levas para simular los pulsos.

Alguien conoce el código de algun sensor en especial para preguntar en las tiendas por el ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Se te pueden sugerir un monton de posibilidades, pero hay que ver si en tu ciudad se consiguen.

Por que no hacer al revez, ve a una casa de electronica y pregunta que tipo de efecto hall tienen, en base a esto se veria que hacer.

Una posibilidad es recuperar este dispositivo de algun ventilador de PC (Los que tienen 3 cables)


----------



## Jos1957

También podrías utilizar alguno de una vídeo-casetera en desuso que poseen sensores de este tipo en el motor del capstan y en el del cilindro de los cabezales.


----------



## Pedrak

Brother para los tacometros diesel puedes poner un sensor piezoelectrico en la toma de combustible del primer inyector.

Este tacometro se activa con una variacion de la presion del primer circuito de presion del inyector y va a un modulo y de alli al tacometro.
Ojala sea de ayuda.

Exitos Brother..


----------



## espumixer

Bueno sin mas que decirles he aqui la respuesta a sus problemas, he creado un video para ello.





 
Suerte, me cuentan si lo lograron tambien


----------



## thors

buen aporte


----------



## maligno

Te puedes conectar a una fase del alternador, generalmente la relacion de poleas entre ciguenal y alternador es 1 a 2 esto quiere decir que por cada giro tienes 2 pulsos y al completar 720 grados o 2 giros tienes los 4 pulsos que corresponderian para activar un tacometro de un motor bencinero


----------



## fernandoae

Maligno me ganò de mano, el terminal del que habla se lo conoce como "terminal W" y corresponde a una de las fases del alternador (ademas de tunning y car-audio algo de mecanica tambien se  ). Este terminal no siempre està disponible, pero se puede tomar una referencia de cualquier fase antes del puente rectificador.
Luego con el adecuado acondicionamiento de la señal ya tenemos pulsos con una frecuencia proporcional a las RPM. 

De ahi se pueden armar un tacometro digital:
http://www.josepino.com/pic_projects/?tachometer2.jpc


----------



## maligno

Exacto, no siempre esta disponible, para acondicionar la señal , un zener y rescatando algo del video, usar la bobima del relay.
Otra manera y que es valida para algunos motores es usar la señal del sensor magnetico de la bomba inyectora, que da un pulso cada 10 grados, dando un total de 18 pulsos por giro de motor (considerando la relacion 2 a 1 entre bomba inyectora y cigueñal).
Ese pulsito acondicionado a un divisor de frecuencia, amplificador y tacometro.


----------



## fernandoae

Sip eso para los autos mas nuevos con inyeccion electronica, igual no lo recomiendo...


----------



## espumixer

tengo el sensor en la bomba inyectora pero es un sensor magnetico u si da pulsaciones cada 10º app  pero este no funciona con tacometros comprados en al comercio  como el que ya mostre. y en cuanto a que tan gande es el tacometro que puse  da lo mismo solo explico  una idea  de como se conecta es una idea de como sacar pulsaciones de forma remota . es mas el tacometro me mide perfecto no varia las pulsaciones ya que entre cada caluga de el cabezal que  explico ahi le e puesto un varniz aislante para que no se llene de carbonsillo   se llama serevolt de pinturas seresita. aila entre cada espacio.  aps tengo la ultima  venden  temperatura a 12 v  con zonda  vale 20mil pesos yo lo e usado en mi trabajo y lo prove funciona genial aparte uno controla a que temperatura le avisa grasias  a un rele incorporado . proximamente envio el linck donde y como comprarlo tambien ay uno digital que cuenta rpm . voy a  averigual sobre ese  y les comento .


----------



## mauricioh

hola!simplificando todo!se puede tomar la señal del alternador antes del regulador de voltage!o no?saludos


----------



## fernandoae

"hola!simplificando todo!se puede tomar la señal del alternador antes del regulador de volta--->J<---e!o no?saludos "

No, es antes del RECTIFICADOR que es otra cosa completamente distinta al regulador.


----------



## maligno

Lo del alternador es en la practica lo mas simple, pero en muchos casos no es lo mas funcional.
Aqui es la moda que a vehiculos bencineros se adaptan a motores diesel, esto significa que ademas de alterar los elementos mecanicos tenemos que intervenir la electronica de los mismos.

En estos casos adaptar el tacometro original montado en el tablero para hacerlo trabajar correctamente con el motor, para esto lo mejor es usar un conversor de frecuencia a voltaje o frecuencia a corriente como el LM2907 que en su datasheet figura un circuito basico que funciona muy bien.


----------



## fernandoae

"Lo del alternador es en la practica lo mas simple, pero en muchos casos no es lo mas funcional. "
ES LO MAS FUNCIONAL.
Vos porqué decis que no?


----------



## maligno

Le explico por que no siempre es funcional; como antes mencione hay que hacer funcionar el tacometro original montado en el tablero pero la gran diferencia es que ahora tenemos un diesel bajo el capo, eso significa adaptar la señal del alternador y nada mas, muy cierto siempre y cuando nuestro vehiculo hubiese montado un motor de 4 cilindros. ¿y si este anteriormente tenia un v6 o v8 que hacemos?
Si tomamos la señal del alternador tendremos 1/3 y 1/2 de diferencia en la lectura del tacómetro respecto a las rpm reales, es por eso que digo que no es lo mas funcional en muchos casos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hacetelo con un chispero piezoeléctrico , de esos de encender la cocina , reformalo y apretás un poco el caño del inyector del 1º cilindro. Tenés que hacer dos medias cañas que abracen el caño , con los bordes redondeados para que no lo lastimen, ahí apoyan las cerámicas con su empaque original y cable , y lo terminás con un cierre a tornillo , que te permita regularle la presión.







Los mejores mecanismos son los multichispas.

Probá por ahí te dispara directamente el tacómetro , vendría bién osciloscopio y punta de alta , para ver que onda.

Si el tacómetro estaba conectado a la bobina , trabaja con los pulsos de -400 V de la apertura de platinos (que con el capacitor hace una onda amortiguada)

Suerte !


----------



## maligno

dosmetros eres una maquina.
siempre habia buscado un piezoelectrico para disparar la lampara estroboscopica y jamas se me habria ocurrido usar eso.
me alumbro el dia compañero.
esta interesante como proyecto


----------



## pinchacas

Hola Fernando (o algún otro genio que pueda echarme una mano ), perdona que te moleste...
A ver si me podés dar una mano viejo!
Resulta que estoy intentando poner un tacómetro de un naftero a un gasolero, y como ya sabés, no son del todo compatible...
La señal la saco del alternador (W), pero no sé como tengo que "acondicionarla" como decís acá:



fernandoae dijo:


> Este terminal no siempre està disponible, pero se puede tomar una referencia de cualquier fase antes del puente rectificador.
> Luego con el adecuado acondicionamiento de la señal ya tenemos pulsos con una frecuencia proporcional a las RPM.



para que el tacómetro la detecte bien (ahora cuando lo conecto me marca 3500rpm regulando )
Te lo agradecería muchísimo!
Un abrazo!


----------



## Fogonazo

pinchacas dijo:


> . . . . para que el tacómetro la detecte bien (ahora cuando lo conecto *me marca 3500rpm regulando* )
> Te lo agradecería muchísimo!
> Un abrazo!



Lo cual es lógico:

1) Por el tipo de bobinado del alternador puede enviar mas de un pulso por giro.
2) El alternador habitualmente se conecta mediante poleas y correas que multiplican las RPM del motor

Solución: Agregar un divisor digital a la señal del alternador, que en tu caso sería de (Aproximadamente) *4,4*
Habría que medir con precisión las RPM del motor y lo indicado por el tacómetro para diseñar el divisor apropiado.


----------



## pinchacas

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo cual es lógico:
> 
> 1) Por el tipo de bobinado del alternador puede enviar mas de un pulso por giro.
> 2) El alternador habitualmente se conecta mediante poleas y correas que multiplican las RPM del motor
> 
> Solución: Agregar un divisor digital a la señal del alternador, que en tu caso sería de (Aproximadamente) *4,4*
> Habría que medir con precisión las RPM del motor y lo indicado por el tacómetro para diseñar el divisor apropiado.



Mil gracias Fogonazo por tu respuesta!
Lamentablemente cuando fui a medir las vueltas de uno y de otro como me dijiste, me di cuenta de un dato importante... la que pensaba que era la señal w... parece que no es... y es que sale un conector de dos pines del alternador, uno, midiendo con el coche prendido, da 12 y pico continua y el otro era variable dependiendo de cuando acelero o no (8,.. a 1,2/1,4)... cosa que me hizo pensar que era el w. Pero no, porque cuando lo medí sin poner el auto en marcha (solo en contacto) ya tenia tensión (10 y pico)... y el tacometro ya se ponía en 3200-3500... así que mal voy...


----------



## EXELSIOR

Mmmm un alternador con solo dos cables???

O lei mal?


Perdon la intromision

pero asi como dice fogonazo

deberias fijarte la relacion entre las poleas de transmision (motor-alternador)  y sacar un valor constante de relacion 1-1 para el tacometro

trata de buscar un cable normalmente amarillo con una linea roja del alternador (debo suponer que lo tiene)

debido a que el volante magnetico tiene alrededor de 4 o mas imanes     es logico que tenga mas de un pulso por vuelta...

Como es diesel es mas complicado medir las RPM  

pero como todo motor de 4T  cada RPM es un ciclo completo.

Ahora bien

para hacertela mas facil

si no podes del alternador

hacela a la antigua...

Busca pulsos mecanicos 

un pulsador de esos con una chapita en L

instalado convenientemente en cercanias de la polea principal

donde como toda polea tiene un tornillo de sujeccion

ok ahi tenes el suministro de pulsos

ya el resto son 50 paginas de mala literatura..

Se que todo lo que dije suena como si fuera trabajoso

pero es mejor eso que no obtener nada


----------



## pinchacas

EXELSIOR dijo:


> Mmmm un alternador con solo dos cables???
> 
> O lei mal?



Hola EXELSIOR, gracias por tu respuesta querido!
Si, del alternador sale el conector de dos pines y el cable grueso que va a la batería (B+)...
Te adjunto foto de uno igual al mio.
Gracias por la idea que me das! Pero primero probaré suerte con el sensor del cigüeñal... aunque tengo que desarmar medio auto... y si eso no funciona, intentaré desarmar el alternador y sacar un cable w como dicen por ahí... y si eso tampoco funciona, probaré con tu alternativa o un sensor hall, que también leí por ahí...

El tema con el que tengo dudas es como "adaptar" la señal para que el tacómetro la detecte como válida, como si una señal de una bobina se tratase.
Investigando sobre el tema, descubrí este aparato que pienso que es para hacer justamente eso: Dakota Digital DSL-1E (no me deja poner link porque soy nuevo). Lo pongo acá por si le sirve a alguien, aunque con los cracks que andan por acá, seguro se lo construyen ellos mismos y por menos plata


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si por las ranuras-agujeros no se ve dónde están soldados los díodos . . .  le soldás un cable ahí


----------



## pinchacas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate si por las ranuras-agujeros no se ve dónde están soldados los díodos . . .  le soldás un cable ahí



Gracias DOSMETROS!
Intentaré hacer esto que me dices! 

Luego para "acondicionar" la señal para que el tacómetro la detecte como válida que tengo que hacer? O la única solución es comprar el Dakota Digital?
Es que vi que espumixer le conecta un relay pero no entiendo para que ni como tendría que conectarlo...


----------



## Fogonazo

1) ¿ Que vehículo es (Marca/Modelo) ?
2) ¿ Es alternador original ?


----------



## pinchacas

Fogonazo dijo:


> 1) ¿ Que vehículo es (Marca/Modelo) ?
> 2) ¿ Es alternador original ?



Un Golf mk5, sí es el alternador original. Por?


----------



## EXELSIOR

Mmmmmmmmm

sensor del alternador

no es mala idea exepto de lo que dices de desarmar medio auto


por lo visto es un alternador simple chico    y no digo por el tamaño...

Seguro son dos cables con referencia a masa por la armadura...

Tambien como dice el colega  lo de sacar un cable del diodo

eso si

podrias analizar la corriente que va para las bujias

justo antes del distribuidor principal

de ahi seguro debe tener un regulador especial ya que las bujias diesel no son lo mismo que las de chispa


----------



## DOSMETROS

No  tiene common rail no ?


----------



## pinchacas

EXELSIOR dijo:


> Mmmmmmmmm
> 
> sensor del alternador
> 
> no es mala idea exepto de lo que dices de desarmar medio auto



Del sensor del cigüeñal decía yo... 



EXELSIOR dijo:


> eso si
> 
> podrias analizar la corriente que va para las bujias
> 
> justo antes del distribuidor principal
> 
> de ahi seguro debe tener un regulador especial ya que las bujias diesel no son lo mismo que las de chispa



Las bujías en un diésel solo sirven para encender, luego la explosión es por compresión, por tal no necesita chispa...


----------



## Fogonazo

pinchacas dijo:


> Un Golf mk5, sí es el alternador original. Por?



La línea VW posee salida del alternador a la computadora del tablero que incluye la señal W.

Existe una forma de que el propio tablero te indique la frecuencia del alternador.
Se acciona el contacto 2 veces sin llegar a que arranque y a la tercera se llega a arrancar.
Si la operación salió bien, el kilometraje total y parcial pasan a indicar datos de vehículo, uno de ellos es la frecuencia del alternador.

*Edit:*
Se va cambiando la presentación pulsando el botón de puesta en hora/reset kilometraje parcial.


----------



## EXELSIOR

Me acuerdo de un tipo que queria ponerle un detector de bombeo en un motor comun

ya que no tenia certeza si la bomba recibia bien el "martillazo" para opoder bombear..

Modifico cuidadosamente la bomba y puso un pulsador diminuto para detectar tal efecto del bombeo.

Este era una camioneta chevrolet deluxe

esas viejitas que tienen mucho para dar..

Por lo menos no va mucho conn esto

pero es una alternativa

claro que aclarando que la constante era 0,8 creo a 1

ya que cada bombeo era correlativo con uno y no lineal con los otros cilindros...

Ok ya se que me desvie algo del tema pero no esta mal aprender a salir de algun "apuro" con algo de maña


----------



## pinchacas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No  tiene common rail no ?



No, es bomba. Por? 



Fogonazo dijo:


> La línea VW posee salida del alternador a la computadora del tablero que incluye la señal W.
> 
> Existe una forma de que el propio tablero te indique la frecuencia del alternador.
> Se acciona el contacto 2 veces sin llegar a que arranque y a la tercera se llega a arrancar.
> Si la operación salió bien, el kilometraje total y parcial pasan a indicar datos de vehículo, uno de ellos es la frecuencia del alternador.
> 
> Edit:
> Se va cambiando la presentación pulsando el botón de puesta en hora/reset kilometraje parcial.



Gracias por el dato Fogonazo! Pero que quieres decir, que puedo hacer con esto? 



EXELSIOR dijo:


> Me acuerdo de un tipo que queria ponerle un detector de bombeo en un motor comun
> 
> ya que no tenia certeza si la bomba recibia bien el "martillazo" para opoder bombear..
> 
> Modifico cuidadosamente la bomba y puso un pulsador diminuto para detectar tal efecto del bombeo.
> 
> Este era una camioneta chevrolet deluxe
> 
> esas viejitas que tienen mucho para dar..
> 
> Por lo menos no va mucho conn esto
> 
> pero es una alternativa
> 
> claro que aclarando que la constante era 0,8 creo a 1
> 
> ya que cada bombeo era correlativo con uno y no lineal con los otros cilindros...
> 
> Ok ya se que me desvie algo del tema pero no esta mal aprender a salir de algun "apuro" con algo de maña



Buen apunte!


----------



## Fogonazo

pinchacas dijo:


> . . . Gracias por el dato Fogonazo! Pero que quieres decir, que puedo hacer con esto?  . . .



1) Primero verifica si puedes acceder a ese modo de diagnóstico
2) En caso de acceder el propio vehículo te indica la frecuencia del alternador.
3) Con la frecuencia y conociendo que la velocidad de ralenti es de unas 800/850 RPM calculas el divisor.


----------

